# Columbus, East Side - Looking for Players.



## Grymar (Nov 30, 2006)

We are a group of 30'ish guys who are looking to add a few new players to our group.  We play a friendly, relaxed d20 game.  We have a few campaigns active at a time, from Eberron and Forgotten Realms to homebrews.  We will occasionally try other gaming systems (Rifts, etc), but the games are mostly d20 fantasy of some variety. 

What we are looking for:
 - People with thick skin...although we are in our 30's, our humor is based in the early teen years. 
 - People who understand family comes first.  We do have to adjust where, when and how often we play based on our families.  We try to play weekly, but often skip one weekend in three or four because of other obligations.
 - People who want to have fun.


----------



## Grymar (Jan 4, 2007)

Opportunities still exist for the brave souls who want to save damsels in destress or kill evil creatures and take their stuff. Or maybe even kill good creatures and take their stuff; we are non-discriminating adventurers.

Yes, you too can know the joy of using a monkey-gripped large keen power-attacked greataxe on a kobold, reducing him to a pile of jelly and fragments of bone.

ORDER NOW!


----------



## Christoph the Magus (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Grymar,

My Saturday group is losing a member due a set of twins that has recently popped into his life.  The three of us remaining aren't quite sure what we're going to do, but it's possible that some or all of us would be interested in joining a new group.

Drop me an email at jwyant1@msn.com if you get a chance and we'll go from there.

Christoph


----------

